# silverking prop input



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a Silverking 16 with a yamaha 115 2 stroke. I can see wear on the prop and a few small dings. The boat has plenty of power obviously and I can cavitation the prop if I go full throttle from the start. I can plane in a boat and half length. I'm running 27 to 31 depending on wind tide etc at 4k rpm and and topping out at 41 at 5500. The problem is I'm still at 3/4 throttle. Additionally when I trim the motor to night fight the steering the prop wants to slip. 

How much can be done with the prop I have to address this? What would be the ideal prop for this set up if anyone has experience?


----------

